# £50 return on speedferries



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

We have just booked a crossing for £50 return this must be a a new record!!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thats a great price snail! 

However, not wanting to spoil the euphoria, are you sure you've booked in the correct category, the only way i can get £50 rtn is with the 'standard car' option which is up to 5mtrs long, we're over 5 mtrs and come under 'large vehicle' which gives a price of £88 (still a great price). 
If you have a small camper under 5m then I stand corrected.

pete.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

And a maximum of 2 metres wide.
Sid


----------



## dusty (May 27, 2005)

*Speedferries*

You'll also find that there is a 2metre width restriction for motorhomes.
I missed this, because it's only found in the small print on their website.
My Hymer is 2.6 metres with the wing mirrors out and 2.2 with them folded. After booking I rang to advise them of my mistake and the girl on the telephone said "would I hold on while she spoke to the captain to see if they could take me." Eventually she said she would have to ring me back
and when she did she said that they would take me but that I would have to be loaded last and would have to reverse up the ramp!!
Not surprisingly, I think, I declined this offer and they agreed to refund my money. That was 10 days ago and I'm still waiting for the Credit card refund. I'm going to have to ring them again tomorrow.
regards


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

I did a return trip in September before the restriction with my M/home which is 2.28metres wide at least thats what the book says, I drove on first and turned around inside the ship and parked ready to be first off, So i can't understand why the limit, I have emailed them but haven't had a reply.
Cheers Sid


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*OOPS!!!*

That will teach me to read the small print but it did say on the web site quote -:

 As an introduction all tickets sold during the month of october will be issued as SuperTickets™.
I rang speed ferries pointing out that I had brought a ticket in October and I therefore expected it to be issued as per their offer on the web site
but no luck.

Still £88 return has still got to be a good offer.

Sorry!!!!! 

Bryan


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

*Re: OOPS!!!*



thesnail said:


> Still £88 return has still got to be a good offer.
> 
> Is the Bessacar not over 2 metres wide ?
> Cheers Sid


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*bessacar width*

Yes we are just over, but we had no trouble last time we crossed in August
so fingers crossed

Bryan

:!:


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Bryan. We had no problem in September either at 2.28m, I can't imagine they are going to measure you or have the statistics on every make and model.
Good luck. let us know how you get on.
Cheers Sid


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*van width*

Will do Sid


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

In my honest opinion, no-body ever checks you on arrival. On the docks the loading crew is only interested in getting you on board. The ships crew never bother either, they just make sure you are parked right up the back of the guy in front.

Texas :roll:


----------

